# Lý do bạn nên đi du học Mỹ - Catiedu



## PNHan111 (11 Tháng chín 2021)

*Lý do bạn nên đi du học Mỹ - Catiedu*​*Nội Dung Chính*​*1. Con người và nền giáo dục tại Mỹ.
2. Văn hóa của "Xứ cờ hoa".
3. Những điều nên trải nghiệm ít nhất một lần trong chuyến du học tại Mỹ.*
Mỹ-nền kinh tế lớn nhất thế giới, khoa học công nghệ hiện đại đi cùng với nhiều điểm du lịch nổi tiếng theo một nền tảng giáo dục thuộc top đầu thế giới. Chính vì những lý do này, Mỹ đã thu hút lượng lớn sinh viên quốc tế theo học hàng năm và con số này không ngừng tăng lên. Sự cuốn hút du học sinh của  Mỹ đến từ đâu? Hãy cùng Catiedu tìm hiểu nhé!






*1. Con người và nền giáo dục tại Mỹ.
1.1 Con người Mỹ.*
Mỹ một quốc gia đa chủng tộc, nơi sinh sống của nhiều người có nhiều nguồn gốc quốc gia và chủng tộc khác nhau.
Mỹ là một quốc gia đa dạng đến khó tin! Mọi người từ khắp nơi trên thế giới hầu hết đều di cư đến đây và rất nhiều người trong số họ tiếp tục có gia đình riêng, càng tạo nên sự đa dạng về chủng tộc. Mỗi cá nhân ở Mỹ đều có một nền tảng về giáo dục cũng như có những tôn giáo, truyền thống văn hóa và tín ngưỡng chính trị khác nhau tạo nên sự đa dạng đặc trưng. Tiếp cận cuộc sống đa văn hóa như vậy thực sự là một trải nghiệm đáng giá cho du học sinh.
*1.2 Khí hậu:*
Khí hậu được xem là một trong những yếu tố quan trọng trong quá trình đưa ra quyết định du học tại Mỹ. Với diện tích rộng cùng những đặc điểm về địa lý đa dạng, không có gì ngạc nhiên khi xứ sở cờ hoa có đa dạng các kiểu khí hậu khác nhau đặc trưng cho những vùng miền khác nhau trên toàn Hoa Kỳ. Nhưng nhìn chung đều phân theo bốn mùa rõ rệt là: Xuân, Hạ, Thu, Đông.
*1.3 Ẩm thực:*
Mỹ là đất nước đa sắc tộc, đa văn hóa, vì vậy ẩm thực Mỹ có sự kết hợp của nhiều món ăn đặc sắc khác nhau. Tuy nhiên, dưới bàn tay khéo léo của người Mỹ các món ăn đó đã được biến tấu một cách linh hoạt với hương vị và diện mạo hoàn toàn mới, mang phong cách đặc trưng của “Xứ cờ hoa”.





*1.4 Nền giáo dục đứng đầu thế giới.*
Hệ thống giáo dục của Mỹ đã tạo ra được những sinh viên có chất lượng đào tạo hàng đầu thế giới, điều này không thể bàn cãi khi ta nhìn vào những thành tựu nước Mỹ đạt được. 
Chương trình đào tạo bao gồm phần giáo dục đại cương, các môn tự chọn, các môn học bắt buộc và hệ thống tín chỉ xuyên suốt các cấp đào tạo. Việc áp dụng hệ thống tín chỉ trong đào tạo là một sáng kiến quan trọng cho phép sinh viên có thể chủ động và linh hoạt trong các chương trình và cơ sở đào tạo.




Phương châm giáo dục của Mỹ là đào tạo ra những con người tự do, có khả năng thích nghi, làm chủ và sáng tạo với cuộc sống đang biến động từng ngày. Họ hiểu biết sâu sắc về tiềm năng, khát khao tri thức, sự sáng tạo của mỗi con người và luôn tìm cách để các học viên có thể phát huy hết khả năng của mình.
Những phương pháp đào tạo chất lượng, hiệu quả, ứng dụng sự tiến bộ của nền công nghiệp kỹ thuật 4.0 được áp dụng giảng dạy tại tất cả các trường học. Sự phát triển công nghệ thông tin và trí tuệ nhân tạo ở Mỹ là một sự hỗ trợ mạnh mẽ cho học viên có thể dễ dàng tìm kiếm, nắm bắt thông tin cũng như phát triển tối đa khả năng của bản thân.
Tốt nghiệp với tấm bằng giá trị luôn là một trong những ưu tiên hàng đầu của học viên khi lựa chọn trường học bởi nó đánh dấu sự trưởng thành và là cột mốc quan trọng trong con đường phát triển sự nghiệp.
Đó cũng là lý do mà đa số mọi người đều có xu hướng lựa chọn học tập tại một trường đại học Mỹ được kiểm định uy tín cùng tấm bằng có giá trị toàn cầu và được chấp nhận bởi hầu hết các công ty, tổ chức và chính phủ trên toàn thế giới.
Với một môi trường học tập uy tín hàng đầu được kiểm định chặt chẽ cùng với chương trình học tiên tiến luôn được cập nhật mới nhất theo tình hình thực tế, các học viên tham gia đào tạo tại những chương trình học tập của Mỹ luôn có lợi thế hơn rất nhiều so với các khu vực khác khi cạnh tranh trong thời đại “thế giới phẳng” hiện nay.
Xem thêm: Du học Mỹ - Catiedu.

*2. Văn hoá của "Xứ cờ hoa "*
Nói về sự đang dạng trong văn hóa, thì không thể không nhắc đến Mỹ là một quốc gia đa sắc tộc. Hằng năm, đất nước này đón hàng triệu người nhập cư từ khắp nơi trên thế giới. Tuy nhiên, không vì vậy mà văn hóa Mỹ bị pha trộn với những văn hóa đến từ nơi khác.
*2.1 Văn hóa gia đình.*
Mỹ luôn đề cao tính tự lập, tất cả các thành viên dù có mối quan hệ chặt chẽ với gia đình và cộng đồng, nhưng đều tập cho mình thói quen tự lập ngay từ khi còn bé. Trong văn hóa Mỹ, các em học sinh phải tự đến trường và về nhà bằng xe bus, mỗi ngày đều có giờ tự học ở trường…
*2.2 Văn hóa ứng xử, giao tiếp.*
-Qua cách xưng hô: Trong cách xưng hô trang trọng lịch sự ở Mỹ, người Mỹ sẽ gọi theo tên họ. Trong trường hợp thân mật, người Mỹ thường xưng tên riêng.
-Đề cao sự thẳng thắn: Trong văn hóa Mỹ, họ luôn thích trao đổi và nhận xét thẳng thắn, nhưng đi cùng sự tôn trọng.
- Phong thái thoải mái: Trong giao tiếp, họ thường cởi mở và chân tình hơn, để các vấn đề được mở rộng, họ không thích sự dè dặt lẫn nhau.
-Ngôn ngữ cơ thể: Điều này được thể hiện qua cách bắt tay, cách đứng, ngồi, khoảng cách đứng khi giao tiếp...
-Tiền boa (tipping): Đây là một trong những thói quen hình thành nên nét văn hóa Mỹ, thể hiện sự lịch sự cũng như thân tình của người Mỹ.
*2.3 Văn hóa công sở.*
Tuy xem trọng thành tích và luôn cạnh tranh nhưng người Mỹ vẫn thể hiện được sự hợp tác chặt chẽ và đề cao tính tập thể nhằm hướng đến kết quả chung.
Dù trong cuộc sống hay công việc thì người Mỹ luôn đánh giá cao tác phong đúng giờ và luôn coi trọng thời gian, sắp xếp thời gian một cách khoa học. Vì vậy, người Mỹ luôn có được những hiệu quả cao nhờ tính chỉn chu và xem thời gian là vàng này.
Một trong những đặc điểm dễ nhận thấy ở người Mỹ là sự năng động, không chậm rãi hay đủng đỉnh. Cuộc sống của họ luôn biến đổi, nhiều năng lượng và chuyển động liên tục.
Các thành tích đạt được do sự nỗ lực của bản thân được người Mỹ đánh giá cao nên thường trong học tập hay công việc đều có sự cạnh tranh, ganh đua với nhau để có được một thành quả tốt nhất.

*3. Những điểu nên trải nghiệm ít nhất một lần tại Mỹ.
- Đắm chìm tại những bãi biển mát lành* - những bãi biển ở Mỹ thực sự khiến hàng triệu du khách say đắm. Nếu bạn muốn tìm một bãi biển có nắng ấm áp, cát trắng, và những hàng cọ xanh mướt, đi tới Florida hay Hawaii.





*- Thư giãn trong các Công viên giải trí* - thật dễ dàng để tìm kiếm một công viên giải trí ở Mỹ với vô số các hoạt động mạo hiểm thú vị.





*- Thực hiện các cuộc dã ngoại kỳ thú* -nước Mỹ là nơi có cảnh quan đa dạng, với những ngọn núi, những ngọn đồi, hồ tuyệt đẹp,thung lũng và nhiều hơn nữa. Điều này có nghĩa rằng bạn có thể tìm thấy hàng ngàn địa điểm để đi cắm trại thú vị trên nước Mỹ





- *Khám phá Cuộc sống về đêm sôi động* - khám phá cuộc sống về đêm sôi động là một trải nghiệm tuyệt vời, mà bạn không nên bỏ qua ở Mỹ.





*- Khám phá kinh đô thời trang hàng đầu thế giới: *Mỗi vùng ở Mỹ đều có dòng chảy thời trang riêng. Nhưng tựu chung lại đều cùng một xu hướng. Cho dù đó là màu tóc mới, kiểu quần jean mới hay kiểu trang điểm mới, người Mỹ luôn tìm thấy cảm hứng phong cách ở khắp mọi nơi và không trung thành với một xu hướng nào đó quá lâu.





Ngoài ra, có rất nhiều nhà sáng tạo ở Mỹ luôn tạo ra nhiều xu hướng mới mẻ cùng với một số dịch vụ đa dạng, kết hợp tất cả lại với nhau tạo nên một khuynh hướng hiện đại, phần nào nói lên văn hóa đặc trưng của người dân Mỹ. Du học sinh có thể trải nghiệm.

Catiedu đã mang đến những điều bạn cần biết và nên trải nghiệm trong chuyến du học tại Mỹ.
Trên đây là những thông tin về du học Mỹ mà Catiedu mang đến cho bạn. Catiedu sẽ miễn phí tư vấn hồ sơ (Hồ sơ xin visa du học, đơn xin visa (do Lãnh sự/ Đại sứ quán Mỹ cung cấp). Cung cấp cho du học sinh học tập và sinh hoạt tại kí túc xá "xịn xò", học tập tại top 30 trường hàng đầu Mỹ, cam kết giới thiệu việc làm thêm. Catiedu có văn phòng tại Mỹ với dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp. Catiedu có thể giải đáp những thắc mắc và chương trình du học Mỹ bạn có thể  truy cập Catiedu  để được hỗ trợ tốt nhất nhé!
*HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU*
 0838.068.068 - 0777.255.777 - 0943.11.33.11


----------

